# Need help



## Punkinhead (Nov 17, 2011)

We've had our second cat Jack(8 mth old neutered male) for 10 wks, our resident cat(Punkin) is 2 yr old spayed female, we've done the whole slow introduction steps and now we are stuck at having them in separate areas one free run of house while one is in bedroom with a screen door up. At times they are both in living room one in wire cage and one loose. The smell each other nose to nose, swat each other etc. But if we let them out together Jack chases her and attacks her, I truly think he's just wanting to play but she freaks out as she is a very shy cat always has been. Weve come along way when we brought him home she was terrified would not go near his room without hissing now they will lay next to each other of course ones in the cage, but I don't want her to go backwards and be so afraid of him because he attacks her. Yesterday I had him in my arms as she lay on bed and leaned him down to see her she didn't run and they just smelled each other then he tried to bolt and grabbed her by the neck with his mouth so I'm afraid that's what he'll do if we let them together. What next?


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

You didn't say which one is in the cage and which has free run of the house. I hope it is Pumpkin since she has senority. I have heard that introductions can take a very long time and that it needs to go at the speed of the cats involved.


----------



## Punkinhead (Nov 17, 2011)

We rotate them in and out of cage and they are only in it 45 minutes to 1 hr.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a few cats and I've noticed that they take their lead from me. If I favor a cat the other cats bow down in a sense to that cat. I don't think you should put Pumpkin in the cage since Jack may be trying to be head cat. He's the one who needs to go into the cage so that he knows that she is not to be attacked. You might try that and see if it helps. It also will let Pumpkin know that her place is the same and that she doesn't need to worry about being subplanted.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

He probably just wants to play and the other one isn't sure. My cats at my parents house were the same way. The little one just wanted to play, but the other one (she was 13 when we brought her home) didn't want to. 

You could try waiting until they are both sleeping in separate places. Then move the little one to where the older cat is and let them snuggle together. I've done that and usually one starts to clean the other until they fall asleep together. It's worth a shot


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I was in a similar situation with my two. Muffs was about 5 mths when I adopted Abby, who was only 10 weeks at the time. Muffs was (and still is) a very timid cat, whereas Abby was a normal kitten who just wanted to play. I separated them initially. When I tried to put them together, Abby constantly wanted to chase/play, but Muffs misinterpreted her "advances" and would run and hide. If Muffs couldn't run fast enough or if Abby kept chasing, a fight would ensue. After about 2 months of getting nowhere fast, I finally hired an animal behaviorist to help me deal with the introduction.

He said the problem was Muffs...the fact that she was so timid and was terrified of Abby. I suspect you have a similar problem with Punkin. I can tell you what the behaviorist advised me to do. I don't know whether it will or won't work in your case. Fortunately, it worked in my case.

First, keep them separated as you are with the screen door in the bedroom. Jack should be in the bedroom, and Punkin should have the run of the house. Put all food, water, and comfort objects (toys, etc.) within 2 ft of the door on either side (or as close as possible). Have all “good things” in life happen within 2 ft of the door (all attention, wet and dry food, treats, catnip, playtime, cat grass, grooming, etc…) in each other’s company. Try to have at least 10 "good things" happen each day (2 or 3 meals, several play sessions, a few treats, etc.). Switch the cats for one hour each evening. During this time, just let Jack wander around freely and let Punkin in the bedroom. They need not be by the screen door during this time. Monitor their behavior. Once you start to see a reduction in reactivity -- Punkin no longer acting frightened, the two cats starting to interact through the screen (playing footsies, etc.), then conduct a supervised 10 minute play session each day with the two of them together in an open area. After the session, put Jack back in his room and continue with "good things happening by the door". Over time, gradually increase the length or number of the supervised play sessions where they're together.

I wouldn’t use the carrier, since the cat in the carrier will be too confined. If Jack is in the carrier, he’ll feel frustrated. If Punkin is in the carrier, she’ll likely be terrified. So, the bedroom is better, since both cats have an “escape route” away from the door if they feel the need. 

I was quite skeptical that any of this would work, but after a week I started to see some improvement. After about 2 or 3 weeks, Muffs and Abby began to play footsies under the screen and they started to touch noses through the screen. I then started to allow them out together for short, supervised play sessions. At that time, I had to constantly distract Abby (with toys, a laser light, etc.) to ensure she didn’t chase Muffs. It took another 3 weeks or so before they could be out together all day with me still home to keep a general eye on them. It took another month before I left them alone together when I was at work. 

All in all, it was about 4 months from the time I adopted Abby to the point where I could leave them together. It was a lot of work...constantly playing with them on either side of the door, etc. But, on the plus side, they are now best friends; they cuddle and groom each other and you rarely see one without the other. I hope you have the same good luck.


----------



## BriscoeMcCoy (Jan 23, 2012)

We had a similar issue with our two female cats (both spayed), Briscoe and McCoy. We adopted them both at the same time and kept them in separate rooms when they first got home. We would let one out at a time so they could get used to the different scents. We tried introducing them once and Briscoe wanted to play right away. McCoy wasn't having any of it and hissed, so we separated them again.

Our next step was to continue letting one roam around the apartment at a time and putting them side by side in crates. Once we saw that they weren't trying to attack each other, we waited until Briscoe was very calm and then let McCoy out. Briscoe was too comfortable to get up and play, which gave McCoy a bit of time to check her out.

With some supervised interactions and some time, they came to be buddies. They're not best friends, but they get along. McCoy is still much more mellow and Briscoe loves to roam around and play.

I realize the situation is a bit different, but hopefully something ends up being of some help.

Good luck!


----------

